# [Heisec] Bericht: US-Regierung findet keine Hintertüren in Huawei-Hardware



## Newsfeed (19 Oktober 2012)

Eine Untersuchung der US-Regierung hat offenbar keine Indizien auf Spionagetätigkeit des chinesischen Ausrüsters Huawei ergeben. Entwarnung wollen die US-Sicherheitsexperten aber nicht geben.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------

